# cow skull



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

just trying to figure out the best way to clean up a cow skull. i have the skull from the bull i had butchered in the freezer. allready skinned and pretty clean of the meat. usually i boil my deer skulls but the only pot i have big enough for the cow is my tub i boil my traps in and i dont want the smell of it transferring to my traps. any other ideas?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Leave the skull out over an anthill and the ants will clean it up just fine. You may have to fence it off to keep other critters from dragging off the skull to allow the ants to do their thing...


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

idk how seriouse you are w/ cleaning skulls(like if u will clean more than just a hand full) but u can either buy demastersized(i think thats the name) beetles, or i know u can send it out to some one who has them for a small fee. if ya need any more info, i can steer(pun intended:lol u in the right direction.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Throw it in a farm pond and let it macerate, the flesh will fall off, then you can soak it in bleach and water for a dozen days. Or in a barrel of water, but it will stink, and will take a few weeks for the flesh to break down, but that is the easiest way. Setting it on an ant hill will invite dogs that will have their way with it unless you put it under a wire care. Dermisted Beetles are best, but will cost you around $100, but gives you the best results.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

then you can soak it in bleach and water for a dozen days. 

DONT DO THIS!!!!!! bleach will soften the bone and when it dries it will be very brittle!!!!


----------

